# Newbie Here...



## robinandnick (May 8, 2009)

Hi everyone... I actually stumbled across this forum while trying to find out more info on a camper I saw for sale. After reading more about outbacks and seeing a lot of good things people say about them, I'm pretty sure this style of camper would work well for us.

It's great that there is an online community full of "outbackers". Hopefully we'll find a used one soon and be able to join the group....

One question, am I able to post somewhere an "In search of...". I have seen a few postings in the for sale section but none in my area.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.








Where are you from?

On this forum...just check the link below for trailers for sale.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showforum=51

Then check Craigslist....

Good luck....


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

robinandnickplus2 said:


> Hi everyone... I actually stumbled across this forum while trying to find out more info on a camper I saw for sale. After reading more about outbacks and seeing a lot of good things people say about them, I'm pretty sure this style of camper would work well for us.
> 
> It's great that there is an online community full of "outbackers". Hopefully we'll find a used one soon and be able to join the group....
> 
> ...


I have seen posts in the for sale for those wanting to buy ...good luck, I found mine on this site and got a great deal...


----------



## robinandnick (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome!










We are in KS.... I will check the for sale section and craigslist too.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome, Welcome, Welcome.........

Bob


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers.com!









If / when you have questions about *Outbacks* or TT's in general, SOMEONE here will have an answer (at least an opinion).


----------



## robinandnick (May 8, 2009)

john7349 said:


> Welcome to Outbackers.com!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!

Okay, here's one question.... I have seen some pictures of layouts with the big u shaped dinette... is that only a newer model thing? We are wanting an older model, no longer than 25 ft.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The first U dinettes in ob's appeared in the 2007 models. It took time to spread across the line.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.

Glad to have you with us.

Too bad you don't want a little bigger trailer.....I have a 31RQS for sale. No u-shaped dinette, though.

Good luck in your trailer search. That's half the fun of buying as far as I'm concerned.

Mark


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome from another Newbie!







The U shaped dinette was a requirement for us but I don't think I saw any available in smaller rigs. We have a 2007 28KRS but there are some good prices out there right now.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I think the U shape comes with the bigger (meaning it slides out more) slides. This allows for more space and therefore the U is possible.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I think the U shape comes with the bigger (meaning it slides out more) slides. This allows for more space and therefore the U is possible.


Yes - the slide goes out 3ft and the U shaped dinette is nice!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the group, visit lots and ask many questions it's how we all find things out!

Steve


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Don't forget http://www.rvt.com/ and http://wichita.kijiji.com/ ! I found mine on RVT, but Craigslist is loaded with them!


----------



## robinandnick (May 8, 2009)

I'm happy to announce that we are officially 'outbackers'! We found a nice 25RSS listed on craigslist and we couldn't be happier. I really think the size will be perfect for our family and will last us quite a while. The only thing I will have to research a bit is the possibility of adding a ladder and rail to the top bunk.

Thanks everyone for being so kind and helpful!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, congrats on finding your Outback!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on that 25RSS! DW and I really liked that plan ourselves.

-CC


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

robinandnickplus2 said:


> The only thing I will have to research a bit is the possibility of adding a ladder and rail to the top bunk.


You mean something like this?


----------

